# Clothes Crafting?



## drowningfairies (Oct 29, 2017)

Has anyone unlocked this function yet?
If so, when do you? I haven?t heard anything about it, but I?m interested to see how it works.
I don?t think I?ve had any luck in the able sister?s shop, and the clothes crafting idea seems amazing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

Not yet, I don't know what it takes to unlock it, but currently I am buying ever piece of clothing that comes in my store and talking to Mabel often. As I am thinking it will be unlocked once you've bought X amount of clothing pieces.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 29, 2017)

I think Nintendo just hasn't released that option yet.
It'll most likely come out in ver 1.0.0 if it isn't available yet.


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 29, 2017)

That’s what I was thinking too. Thanks, Milk.


----------

